# Ladies how do you wear your hair?



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Ladies how do you wear your hair? To you colour it? What's your favourite color ? And does your spouse has any input into your hairstyle..?

I'm brunette with long wavy hair and I want to color my hair in a while now and my husband keep bugging me about doing it ....RED 

I never dyed my hair before what to say about colouring red and keep it long, which I prefer to have shoulder length and dye it blue black..


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I have long dark hair with a natural wave. Sadly some greys have crept in so I now have it dyed with a hint of red. I like the natural colour of my hair but add the red for a bit of a change. Not sure what the costs are where you live but it is an exy thing here. 

I used to do hair show modelling, have always had great hair and had some pretty crazy styles in those days. Much more sedate now but a blast of red is fun.


----------



## tonedef (Aug 7, 2014)

I have long straight brown hair with layers and side swept bangs. I have a love/hate relationship with my bangs. Sometimes they make my hair look styled, adds a new dimension, and sometimes they feel like their own separate force with its one goal to drive me crazy haha..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I've always had long brunette hair. Recently I put some pink in my bangs and framing my face...I love it!! Hubby loves it, too.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

That's like your old avatar.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

My natural color is a dull, ashy blonde. Right now it is dyed a reddish brown with some lowlights, about shoulder length. I have very thin, fine hair so that's about as long as it can get without looking terrible. I've always wanted long hair, midway down my back. Alas, that will never happen.

I've had my hair short in a pixie, bobbed, long bob, and shoulder length. I've been blonde, brunette, red, and mixtures of all of those. I had pink streaks once, I loved that. I get bored so changing my hair is an easy bit of excitement.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Are they pics of you FF? Beautiful 

I wear my hair up most days as it is easier when running around doing stuff and especially in Summer when it is like wearing a blanket on my head if hair is down.

It gets straightened when we go out.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

My wife isn't a TAMER -> I'll input for her. She's naturally blonde and naturally curly. A few years ago she was tired of it and went auburn. It looks good both colors. The only think I've pointed out is that I really like her hair longer rather than short.

She just recently went back blonde but now she's straightening it as well. The great part about that is she's not loading up with hair spray.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

I'd suggest Manic Panic for a temporary dye for reds, it's also good for your hair, to see first if you like it  Then if you do, you can go permanent!


----------



## luvinhim (Jun 25, 2014)

I wear my hair like small fry. I am a woman of color and I do all sorts of things with weave and my natural hair I am into crochet braids. I am wearing a ponytail pulled up into a bun. next month it will be straw curls. if I figure out how to do it I will post a pic


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

My hair is naturally blonde and curly. I am going to cut it to a long bob length in a couple weeks. I take my husband's opinion into consideration to a point, but ultimately it is my hair, my decision. It'll grow back anyways if it doesn't turn out so well.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Blue black!!!you're a girl after my own heart. Mine is long with bettie page bangs. Dyed black with red highlights.
WOEFULLY stick straight. I'd kill to have a natural curl.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a strange, natural ash blonde mix with red and blond bits. It's thick and wavy. I used to dye it a different shade of red every year for about 5 years, after I noticed some grey at the crown of my head (I was 25). 

I won't color it ever again. I have learned to appreciate what nature gave me, bits of grey and all. 

I usually have it down, pulled back into a loose ponytail, but I also do elaborate braids and updos, with no mirror and a box of Bobby pins. I had butt length hair when much younger, but at the moment it's about midway down my back. Sometimes I just don't have the time to do it. My SO particularly likes my bedhead look.


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

LOVE HAIR THREADS!!!

Now this is Ladies Lounge chat 

My hair is long, wavy, reddish brown and I do my own highlights. I buy the one from Revlon that comes with a cap and I do a better job then when I had it done at a salon. 

My hair tends to get frizzy so I use straight olive oil for deep conditioning treatments.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

My hair is very fine. It's got a little wave when it air dries (looks like "beach hair"), and straight when I blow dry it. Humidity is terrible for my hair because it just goes limp. 

My color is naturally like a dishwater blonde with grays. I color it to a lighter blonde and attempt to hide the grays, although they do blend in. In the summer I don't have to color it as much because the sun naturally lightens it.

A few years ago I chopped it off to a chin length bob and now I'm in the process of growing it long again. It's a little below my shoulders now. Really just long a longer straight bob now with no bangs. I blow dry it and then use a straightener to smooth it out. Hardly ever use any product except hair spray.

My hair dresser says my hair is very healthy and it is thick, but I think of my hair as thin because it is so fine and gets stringy. I have an identical twin and her hair is so thick and luscious! I'm jelly.

I don't wear bangs because my hair is so fine, they just get stringy. I also think they'd make my face look too fat.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Brigit said:


> LOVE HAIR THREADS!!!
> 
> Now this is Ladies Lounge chat
> 
> ...


Cheers Hun ! revlon highlights? What colour? What do you it does a better then the salon one?


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Satya said:


> I have a strange, natural ash blonde mix with red and blond bits. It's thick and wavy. I used to dye it a different shade of red every year for about 5 years, after I noticed some grey at the crown of my head (I was 25).
> 
> I won't color it ever again. I have learned to appreciate what nature gave me, bits of grey and all.
> 
> I usually have it down, pulled back into a loose ponytail, but I also do elaborate braids and updos, with no mirror and a box of Bobby pins. I had butt length hair when much younger, but at the moment it's about midway down my back. Sometimes I just don't have the time to do it. My SO particularly likes my bedhead look.


I had it just as long and I have the same length as yours now. It's easier to maintain but crickey it grows fast. I have to cut it very 2 months , it's a pain in the a.. 

How in the world do you do elaborate braids with no mirror? I can't even do a normal one with 2 mirrors:rofl:


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

Kristisha said:


> Cheers Hun ! revlon highlights? What colour? What do you it does a better then the salon one?


The highlights come out honey blonde. I take the hair pulling tool and spend a long time pulling it thru the cap so only a few pieces come out at a time and it looks natural. I take into consideration what parts of my hair get lightened naturally from the sun and pull more hair out on those areas. 

Salon workers don't do this.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

intheory said:


> LUCKY!!!
> 
> But how come her hair is thicker than yours??


Because the hair gods like her better! 

Seriously though, my hair started really changing when my life became so stressful with marriage issues. It used to be much thicker.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Kristisha: this is a fun thread! If you're thinking about radically changing your hair, GO TO A STYLIST. Especially if intense colors are involved. Don't do it yourself. 

Spend the money and go. 

BTW my BF has zero input on my hair. To be fair, I haven't changed it radically since we met though. However, if I were to do something drastic, I wouldn't ask for his permission, but bounce it off him to see what he thinks. But in the end, I'd do what i want. 

PS-all you ladies who straighten your hair! OMG. I can't even imagine straightening sexy, wavy, curly hair. I think straight hair is B-O-R-I-N-G. Wavy or curly hair is S-E-X-A-Y. You're so lucky.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

lucy999 said:


> Kristisha: this is a fun thread! If you're thinking about radically changing your hair, GO TO A STYLIST. Especially if intense colors are involved. Don't do it yourself.
> 
> Spend the money and go.
> 
> ...


Mine isn't really a good kind of wavy, though. I mean it looks ok for a casual day or whatever, but it only stays wavy if it air dries, not if I blow dry it, so it's not always feasible to wear it wavy.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got naturally wavy hair and it's down to my top/upper back if that makes sense. When it's wavy, it looks shorter, when I blow it out, it looks long. 

As much as I usd to hate my wavy hair, I have come to enjoy it because of the fact I can either rock it curly or bone straight with a good blow out. I have a LOT of hair with is a blessing and also annoying (as far as blowing out time goes). But it's pretty awesome when I just rock it natural because I literally just wash, mousse, and go. 

I have naturally dark blonde hair (more of an ash blonde) but I always color it darker when I dye it. It always goes back to blonde though after a few months. I am the only blonde in my immediate family (recessive genes, I got them all) and there is something to be said for wanting what you don't have. My sister was blessed with very black hair that when she grows it, goes down to her a%% and since I was a child, I always wanted long, beautiful black hair. 

My hair is like this:


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Kristisha said:


> I had it just as long and I have the same length as yours now. It's easier to maintain but crickey it grows fast. I have to cut it very 2 months , it's a pain in the a..
> 
> How in the world do you do elaborate braids with no mirror? I can't even do a normal one with 2 mirrors:rofl:


It's practice, plain and simple. My mother had extremely long, thick, red hair... Naturally! I was always jealous I didn't inherit her color. But, she taught me how to take care of it, and as time went on, I was able to do my hair up without a mirror when I was about 12 (age when it was starting to get long. 

I practiced in front of two mirrors (front and back) and practiced to learn by feel. Now that I'm older, I have sympathy for my mom... Her hair is still long, but arthritis makes it hard to lift her arms up to pin her hair. 

I have a picture I can post of one style I still do mirrorless, but I'll have to wait until I'm home.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I have just past chin length hair..three months ago I got about 2-1/2" cut off...do not like it as to me too short. So I have been wearing it up every day as I do not like the length. I use lots of clips, pins, etc. to keep it up. Although I suspect that by this point if I used some good product and really flat ironed it nicely it would probably look okay. I still flat iron it but do it quickly as I am just putting it up anyway....

I tend to even when it was longer wear it up especially around the house...if I didn't there would be hair all over the house, in food, etc. I tend to shed quite a bit....

I hate my hair texture in that it is thick and naturally curly so I have to straighten it in order for it to look good....straightening calms it down and it does not look so thick. I would love to have hair that I could wash and go...

Color is almost a cinnamon brown..with very faint blond highlights.

I have to get the roots done every 4 weeks to hide the greys...how I miss when I was in my 20s and did not have to color my hair


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I have ultra fine, ultra thin, ultra straight hair. Seriously, it's like toddler hair. It won't hold curl, it goes brassy at the drop of a hat, any product at all results in a stringy mess. Oh, but it also frizzes like mad when it's humid, which happens often because I live in the deep South. When it's long, I can literally use those tiny orthodontic rubber bands to put it in a pony tail - it's that thin and fine. 

I wear it in a bob of varying lengths. The longest it's ever been was in college when I had it down to my bra line. The shortest was a very '20s style bob to just below my ears. Right now it's just grazing my shoulders. My natural color was strawberry blond when I was a child that turned into dishwater blond as hit my early teens. Left alone it lightens into a super-weird strawberry blond-dirty blond mix in the summer, when it's stressed and damaged, or if it's chemically treated in any way (perms, highlighting, etc.). I've been dying it medium-dark blond, to tone down the brass and get a little more depth, off and on (mostly on) since I was 14.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Mine isn't really a good kind of wavy, though. I mean it looks ok for a casual day or whatever, but it only stays wavy if it air dries, not if I blow dry it, so it's not always feasible to wear it wavy.


But . . . but . . . you have a choice!

I think I overcompensate with my bold hair color and highlight placement due to the fact I don't have wavy hair. That said, I LOVE my hair color.

I used to literally pray for curly hair as a young child. In fact, my first home perm was at age 7ish. I begged my mom. She finally caved. It was super cute!

Do people get perms anymore? TBH I totally would if I didn't have such vivid dye. Gotta keep the color freshie.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm a brunette with straight and thin hair. It is cut in long layers to my upper back. That's about as long as I can grow it for it to remain healthy looking. I don't color it but it highlights easily in the sun so I have these natural blond and red highlights in my hair.

I do listen to my husband and what he likes. The one time I cut my hair really short, (think Sheena Easton in the '80's), he absolutely hated it. He also hated when I had reddish/auburn highlights put in.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Forgot about the whether your spouse/partner likes your hair a certain length part ... 

I have been saying for eons now that I am going to cut my hair into a bob but never go through with it when the moment arrives. Most of the men I've dated (and exH) liked my hair long and have said not to cut it, though that's not why I have kept it longer. Fact is, I kinda like it long.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Mine is similar to how it is in my profile picture - it's just past my shoulders, and almost all one length (long layers). I'm 50, so the gray has started to make its presence known - I get it high-lighted and low-lighted a few times a year, and that's enough to keep it looking blonde-ish and still natural, while hiding the gray.

I end up wearing it in a pony tail or up at work a lot, because I don't like it falling into my eyes when I'm working. But I wear it down when I go out.

I don't give a crap whether my STBXH likes it at this point or not, but just for statistical purposes, he has said he thinks all women should have long hair - that short hair makes them look old. When I met him, I had very short hair, but I was 23 when I met him.

My teenage son also says he likes long hair on girls. It's a typical guy thing, I guess.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My hair is a stringy mess! It's not thin, but it's very fine. I keep it cut chin length with layers, colored & highlighted to give it some texture. It styles well on low humidity days, but I live in the south, so low humidity days are few and far between!! I have used every type of volumizing product on the market at one time or another and some of them do help a little, but not very much. I would give anything to have a bit of a body in my hair, but I don't. 

When I was a little girl, my dad used to tell me that my hair was like corn silk.........LOL


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> Kristisha: this is a fun thread! If you're thinking about radically changing your hair, GO TO A STYLIST. Especially if intense colors are involved. Don't do it yourself.
> 
> Spend the money and go.
> 
> ...



Cheers Lucy999 m I will definelly go to a stylist but I don't know how red will be ok In an office environment . I mean not only I have to straighten my hair( because for some reason my wavy hair doesn't look professional not even in a ponytail ) but a different colour...

I'm not good with changes


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Nomorebeans said:


> Mine is similar to how it is in my profile picture - it's just past my shoulders, and almost all one length (long layers). I'm 50, so the gray has started to make its presence known - I get it high-lighted and low-lighted a few times a year, and that's enough to keep it looking blonde-ish and still natural, while hiding the gray.
> 
> I end up wearing it in a pony tail or up at work a lot, because I don't like it falling into my eyes when I'm working. But I wear it down when I go out.
> 
> ...





It's sure is. My husband almost had a heart attack when I cut my hair quite substantial but he got used to it even though the hair it's a whole different story


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

lucy999 said:


> PS-all you ladies who straighten your hair! OMG. I can't even imagine straightening sexy, wavy, curly hair. I think straight hair is B-O-R-I-N-G. Wavy or curly hair is S-E-X-A-Y. You're so lucky.


'Grass is greener on the other side' type thing, I guess. I no longer hate my curly hair, but still find it to be a complete pain in the butt to deal with. I have always been jealous of my friends who could wash their hair and let it air dry with little to no effort, while I had to add a huge amount of product so I would not end up with a white woman fro. 

I don't really like to dye my hair, but do like trying new hair cuts. I'm looking forward to chopping off my hair coming up, as it's midway down my back right now. A fun summer hair cut.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Nomorebeans said:


> Mine is similar to how it is in my profile picture - it's just past my shoulders, and almost all one length (long layers). I'm 50, so the gray has started to make its presence known - I get it high-lighted and low-lighted a few times a year, and that's enough to keep it looking blonde-ish and still natural, while hiding the gray.
> 
> I end up wearing it in a pony tail or up at work a lot, because I don't like it falling into my eyes when I'm working. But I wear it down when I go out.
> 
> ...


I think most men do like long hair.

I used to work with a woman who didn't think woman should have long hair after age 30 or 35....I can't remember what the cut-off was now and I can't ask her because she died of cancer . But, anyway, she'd always do the countdown, tell me I only had 2 more years, 1 more year, 6 more months, etc. I kept it long for quite a while and the shortest I cut it was a chin length bob at age 39. Now it's growing again. It does have more volume when it's shorter, though......


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have natural brunette THICK slightly wavy hair. My hair is a natural reddish brown with natural blonde highlights. I love it. I have never once colored my hair. I have a few grays mixing in now but I am letting it go. 

My hair is long. Mid back now. I want to grow it another 6-12 inches. Kardashian length I guess. (Pardon the reference) 

I wear it natural these days. When going out I straighten it or put a spiral curl in it. My hair is so thick and heavy that I can't manage any other styles really. Up do beyond a standard pony tail is out of the question. 

I wouldn't trade it though.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh I love myself stupid when my hair has been straightened, it is SEXY oh yes.

That plus it is much easier for him to run his hands through it when it is straight.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

peacem said:


> I like to stand out. I love my hair - its my best feature.


Took the words right out of my mouth. Your hair sounds GORGEOUS. Red _and _ curly? YES!


----------



## luvinhim (Jun 25, 2014)

https://sp.yimg.com/ib/th?id=JN.c7GTL9KunEy94cRg/v0uvQ&pid=15.1&H=214&W=160&P=0


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

This is a style I like to do when I have something a little more formal.










I first took a section at my part and pinned it to the side, then took a top section (a bit less than a half ponytail worth), teased it a bit, and pinned it to the top. Up to this part I only did with a hand mirror. 

I curled in small sections with a medium iron (or could have used a rod if I had one), then pinned the curls with a curl clip and set with bamboo hairspray, then worked on the next section to curl. It's expensive but bamboo hairspray is the best for curls that have hold and flexibility, not that feeling of lead. Alternate the direction you curl every other piece. 

Once all the curling was done, I unclipped one curl at a time, starting in the middle, and just with feel, I pinned, pinned, sprayed, pinned.

This took me a little over an hour to do but it lasted me all day. I had an organizational brunch to host in the morning, then had a gala to attend that evening.


----------



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

I have twice cut 18" off. Now that I'm in my 50's, I like it short and sassy, and I've earned every single one of my gray hairs. I have been flirting with the idea of colours like pink/purple/blue, but I don't know how I would pull that off without it appearing like I'm trying to look younger than I am.


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

Satya said:


> This is a style I like to do when I have something a little more formal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Brigit said:


> Your hair is beautiful!


Thank you. 
One of the more unruly things about me that I have difficult taming.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Because the hair gods like her better!
> 
> Seriously though, my hair started really changing when my life became so stressful with marriage issues. It used to be much thicker.


I can sympathize girl! My hair is normally super thick, enough for three people. This whole mess I've been going through the stress, not eating enough, sleeping enough took its toll. I got sick and it took its toll. No one noticed but I did and it sucks! It is just now bouncing back, thank the hair Gods for that.

Anyway, my hair long-ish, normally bra strap length and light brown with lots of honey blonde highlights. I wear it mostly beachy waves or the beadhead look, but it looks great stick straight after a good salon blowout (it is too much of a workout for me to do on the regular) I am a fanatic about keeping my color touched up for that perfectly undone look, lol.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I thought of all of you ladies this morning . I had a very unfortunate bad hair experience but didn't have time to do anything about it. As a reminder, I have somewhat wavy hair when air dry, very straight when blow dried....really fine blonde hair.

Anyway, I took a shower very late in the day yesterday and let my hair air dry, mostly. While it was still damp, I put it up in a ponytail/bun. Like a ponytail that I did not pull completely through and just wound it up in a bun. Then I fell asleep like that. When I took my hair band out this morning, my hair was VERY curly, but it was also very unruly. 

After about an hour it became apparent I had to take my dog to the emergency vet and had zero time to get ready (not that he was dying, but that's the appointment time they gave me). I have one baseball hat and could not find it. A ponytail wouldn't even work because it was that crazy, and I could have put it in a bun I suppose, but that look is really only for "in the house" for me because I have a large head and I think my tiny little bun looks ridiculous . So, I just sucked it up and went to the vet. Thankfully my dog smelled so bad from rolling around in his own diarrhea in his crate that it probably distracted everyone within 15 feet from the complete mess above my shoulders. (He is gonna be alright, but now I unfortunately know what anal spray is.) 

But, I was thinking of you all....."this is NOT a sexy kind of 'wavy'!"


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh no STR! I unfortunately do know exactly what you are talking about with the dog. My dog happens to have amazing hair and his is higher maintenance than mine, I have a Tibetan Terrier, that equals crazy grooming bills every four weeks.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> Oh no STR! I unfortunately do know exactly what you are talking about with the dog. My dog happens to have amazing hair and his is higher maintenance than mine, I have a Tibetan Terrier, that equals crazy grooming bills every four weeks.


Yes.....I have a border collie. He did just get groomed a couple weeks ago, but still, his hair is quite long in his hind quarters.....NOT good for diarrhea...... They did take him "in the back" and cleaned him up for me and did some hair clipping, but the groomer was not there, so, well, he still stinks! He's currently alternating between hanging out in the garage and on the deck. Not allowed in the house until he stops doing what he's doing and gets a bath . 

On a totally unrelated note, I got meds, but was also instructed to give 1 TBSP canned pumpkin mixed in with each meal. (It has a lot of fiber). We shall see at dinner time if he will actually eat it.....I had to shove the pill down his throat even disguised in cheese. If only he wasn't so picky about eating random things from the yard like sticks and leaves....we wouldn't be in this mess....


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Yes.....I have a border collie. He did just get groomed a couple weeks ago, but still, his hair is quite long in his hind quarters.....NOT good for diarrhea...... They did take him "in the back" and cleaned him up for me and did some hair clipping, but the groomer was not there, so, well, he still stinks! He's currently alternating between hanging out in the garage and on the deck. Not allowed in the house until he stops doing what he's doing and gets a bath .
> 
> On a totally unrelated note, I got meds, but was also instructed to give 1 TBSP canned pumpkin mixed in with each meal. (It has a lot of fiber). We shall see at dinner time if he will actually eat it.....I had to shove the pill down his throat even disguised in cheese. If only he wasn't so picky about eating random things from the yard like sticks and leaves....we wouldn't be in this mess....


Love dogs. You just reminded me I need to give mine a bath.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

:


Brigit said:


> Love dogs. You just reminded me I need to give mine a bath.


 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

Kristisha said:


> :
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


It's true. I'm sitting here thinking about it now. She hates it but she needs one.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Ohh dear you are so funny, I just can't stop laughing


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

Long and dark as the blackest of moonless nights. To quote Tom Waits..."her long hair black as a raven". 

Growing up it was one of the few things physically that I liked about myself. That and my amazing clavicles and wild eyes. 

I wear bangs in a Cleopatra style now and look fairly evil. Which suits me.


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

I like to wear it loose curls or straight! I cut it really short about 10 years ago and hated it so I'm keeping it long forever!!
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34777&thumb=1


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I have long brown hair, with a bit of a wave. I straighten it and wear it down when we go out but around home and for everyday stuff I usually put it up - it gets in my way, lol.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I have always worn my hair about like my avatar picture. Except not quite that long. right now it's below my shoulders. I used to often have it about down the middle of my back. 

I'm blond, a bit lighter than the avatar. Sometimes I add highlights. I do that my self. I also cut my own hair. A friend showed me long ago how to get a perfectly layered cut and bangs. So I do that .

In the summer I put lemon juice in my hair when I am outside in the sun. It lightens it a lot.. then I'm a sun blood... very light blond. I've done that since I was a teen.. .we used to go to the beach and do it. Then wash the lemon off in the ocean. 

I'm 65 and still have no gray hair.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Stress really has a huge effect on my hair, I can lose it in handfuls ugh. At the end of my marriage I was losing lots of hair, offloaded the ex and as I started to get my life back together my hair stopped falling out and the thickness came back.

Low iron can also cause hair loss.
People with gluten intolerance that consume gluten can also have hair loss problems.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Yep Holland, I shed lots more when I'm stressed!

I started going "no-poo" about three years ago, went through phases and many trials/errors of finding the right combo of natural shampoo/conditioner. I found that my scalp was much less dry and my hair looked so much better after a few months. No dandruff in those 3 years, no fungus (I use tea tree oil and other antifungal essential oils) and I'm just getting at a phase where I want to try and make my own shampoo mixture again and mix it with fragrant oils. I've found some natural off-shelf products that suit me. I just don't like my head smelling like an avocado salad.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I would love to make my own shampoo / conditioners but my hair is dyed and if I use anything other than shampoo for coloured hair it strips the colour.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

There was another hair thread here yrs back.. this was my post.. 

My hair is very coarse and very thick... It HAS to be thinned & feathered every time I get it cut ...there is not much else one can do with hair like mine ...to keep the length. (I hate short hair)

I always get a little annoyed when the Hair Dresser doesn't THIN it enough.....Many times I ask for more...cause it still feels so bulky... after a couple of times, they think I am too particular...so I shut up...go home & take my own thinning shears to myself...it just seems to blend in, so no harm.

If I comb it too much...it seems to look worse ...something to this effect >>









I've always needed to Tame my "poofy" Hair....I do the hair combs on the side...so this is my preferred style....









Sometimes when I get up & look in the mirror in the am - I look something like this...
...that WILD Wired look >>







>> husband loves it .


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Holland said:


> I would love to make my own shampoo / conditioners but my hair is dyed and if I use anything other than shampoo for coloured hair it strips the colour.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I had a look at some blogs out there (Google "no poo") and this was one of my favs, because it talks about the health of the hair/scalp and how each ingredient has benefits. Try here for a start... 
http://www.thehippyhomemaker.com/na...healthy-hair-natural-hair-care-series-part-2/


----------



## josephineperry (May 10, 2015)

I have long, black hair. It is pretty thick and slightly wavy. I usually don't do much with it, just leave it lose. I never dyed it when I was younger but now I have some grey hair so I dye it with natural colour. Somehow, I've always looked very natural but I really like women who dare and go pink or some other strange colour  I would try red if I was you, I don't do it because I think I wouldn't look good in it, but I think it's great.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I have very boring blonde hair.

My hair was just recently cut a few inches past my shoulders. They cut a lot of layers and face framing into it. When it is this short and choppy it has a little poof and curl to it. When it grows longer down my back it is very straight and flat.

My hair is very fine, but thick. 

My bangs and style is very similar to these two photos. Closer to the one on the left. Although my hair looks a lot healthier than that. My color is also a bit darker. (I'd like to get some lighter highlights put in.)

I've always wanted wavy hair like jellybean! Totally jealous.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Short, red and black. I'm very non traditional.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

josephineperry said:


> I have long, black hair. I really like women who dare and go pink or some other strange colour  I would try red if I was you, I don't do it because I think I wouldn't look good in it, but I think it's great.


Do it! It'll look great.I have long black hair with red highlights. And I'll humbly say, it ROCKS. I used to have fire-engine red highlights, but I've toned it down because well, I'm 47 and I should start acting my age. :wink2:

There is absolutely nothing natural about my hair. And that's how I prefer it. :grin2:

If you decide to do it, make sure and go to a professional. Those colors are nothing to mess with on your own.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I saw a woman while out last week. What caught my attention is she was young-ish, made up, and looked like she took care of herself but she had salt and pepper hair. For some reason it made me think of this thread. Maybe because everyone expects that women are going to dye their hair when it starts greying but I thought she was very pretty natural.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Nothing beats a pony tail for me, it still expresses femininity with long flowing hair, but holding it up, it exposes the lovely neck and shoulders


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I chopped off quite a few inches the other day to give myself a longish curly bob hair cut. I love it! Much easier to deal with and I love the look of it.

It looks similar to this:


----------



## *MiMi* (Mar 6, 2013)

You can see how I wear my hair in my avatar and profile picture. I can't rock curly hair though. Every time I've tried, I just end up looking like Woody Harrelson in drag. Galaxia anyone?


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

*MiMi* said:


> You can see how I wear my hair in my avatar and profile picture. I can't rock curly hair though. Every time I've tried, I just end up looking like Woody Harrelson in drag. Galaxia anyone?


Ohh I absolutely love straight hair and I go to great lengths to qeep it 2 days at a time because it's very humid where I live. And even though I use my straightener 3 times per week I don't have splits ends and my hair grows like crazy.

But when I have it my natural wavy/curly hair ohh it kills me because it's heavy ( cuz it's quite long) and way to much volume ,even when I straighten it it has volume


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

CantePe said:


> Short, red and black. I'm very non traditional.


I wore my hair a few years back very short but I grew bored with it and one day I decided to grow it and I let grow till my waist . I'm waiting to see for how long till I get bored with this length as well:grin2::laugh:


----------



## AliceInWonderland (Jun 4, 2015)

I have long, brown wavy hair with red in it. I didn't dye it, I was just born with hints of red in my hair. The sun really brings out my color. My angel daughter took after my hair, she had brown hair but if she was out in the sun, you could see hints of red.
My hair is long enough to almost cover my chest regions.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

My husband loves my hair natural......no hairspray or dye. I have long thick blonde hair down to my bootie. When I go grey, I will dye it blonde like I have now. He has never tried to tell me what to do with my hair......I am very cognizant of his preferences though and try to keep it long and healthy. He asks for so little from me appearance wise.....just likes tight tops and long hair really. He has auburn hair and it is beautiful....he was a little ginger when a boy, but now he is darker and he looks so handsome.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Kristisha said:


> Ohh I absolutely love straight hair and I go to great lengths to qeep it 2 days at a time because it's very humid where I live. And even though I use my straightener 3 times per week I don't have splits ends and my hair grows like crazy.
> 
> But when I have it my natural wavy/curly hair ohh it kills me because it's heavy ( cuz it's quite long) and way to much volume ,even when I straighten it it has volume


Two words: Brazilian Blowout.

This is an awesome salon treatment that tames frizzy and curly hair. I have curly hair but it isn't nice uniform curls it is more crazy and frizzy. The Brazilian Blowout treatment is AMAZING. I have never been able to just air dry at the beach for example, because I'll end up with something that looks like a deranged poodle on my head that can never be combed out. But with this treatment, I can have beautiful wavy beach hair just like everyone always wants to have! It really is incredible. It doesn't make your hair stick straight, but if you want to straighten it - it is soooo easy to do, just lays right down flat the first time over with an iron. In fact right after the treatment is done, I can just blow dry and am totally straight haired. 

I will be getting this treatment every 3 months for the rest of my life. LOVE IT. These pictures and testimonials are not bullsh*t, I'm telling you, it is AH-MA-ZING.

What is Brazilian Blowout? Learn about our innovative keratin hair treatment


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Long and Red


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Two words: Brazilian Blowout.
> 
> This is an awesome salon treatment that tames frizzy and curly hair. I have curly hair but it isn't nice uniform curls it is more crazy and frizzy. The Brazilian Blowout treatment is AMAZING. I have never been able to just air dry at the beach for example, because I'll end up with something that looks like a deranged poodle on my head that can never be combed out. But with this treatment, I can have beautiful wavy beach hair just like everyone always wants to have! It really is incredible. It doesn't make your hair stick straight, but if you want to straighten it - it is soooo easy to do, just lays right down flat the first time over with an iron. In fact right after the treatment is done, I can just blow dry and am totally straight haired.
> 
> ...


Will it stand up to humidity? I mean real humidity, like Louisiana bayou humidity or sauna humidity (same thing). If a Brazilian blowout to conquer that, I'd be all-in. Despite my hair being stick straight, I have tons of little baby hairs all over my head that stand up and go curly when it's humid - as it is here about 360 days a year.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes, it really will. I got my first one for a trip to Hawaii, where my hair is normally completely unmanageable...and I couldn't believe the difference. It lasts for about 3 months, too...but once it is all washed out BAM you know it because suddenly the frizz is right back. It gets easy to forget I have frizzy hair while the treatment is still new!

The first few days after the treatment, it is actually a little bit too weighted down, like you have too much leave in conditioner in it (but it doesn't feel slick or sticky like that)...but then within a week it is perfect. So do it on a day you don't have anything going on that night. I mean it will still look great, but you can't style it with much volume that night. However depending on the hair, some women might like that.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Cool, thanks! I'll ask my stylist about it.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Two words: Brazilian Blowout.
> 
> This is an awesome salon treatment that tames frizzy and curly hair. I have curly hair but it isn't nice uniform curls it is more crazy and frizzy. The Brazilian Blowout treatment is AMAZING. I have never been able to just air dry at the beach for example, because I'll end up with something that looks like a deranged poodle on my head that can never be combed out. But with this treatment, I can have beautiful wavy beach hair just like everyone always wants to have! It really is incredible. It doesn't make your hair stick straight, but if you want to straighten it - it is soooo easy to do, just lays right down flat the first time over with an iron. In fact right after the treatment is done, I can just blow dry and am totally straight haired.
> 
> ...


My cousin routinely gets these done for her super curly/kinky hair and it works amazingly well. I would do it myself, but my hair is too thin.  It would look straggly, so I keep it natural, curly.


----------

